# Custom rods



## Wms128 (Mar 28, 2017)

Looking for someone to build me a rod with a design like this.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

Obie hill “fast cast customs”


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Obie is an artist. This ling/tarpon rod he made me is gorgeous. http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi...5485792.1073741847.1432128993737509&source=54


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

He has made several for me as well. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Wms128 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks guys, I talked to him before I put this o ost up. He is backed up til may. I might just have to wait.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Wms128 said:


> Thanks guys, I talked to him before I put this o ost up. He is backed up til may. I might just have to wait.


Yea he usually takes most of march through the end of may off to cobia and pompano fish. Great man and great work.


----------

